# thunder and lightning then throw out???



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Doesnt look good. It takes allot of heat to do that. Other components on the board are probably fried also.
You said you have a Surge plugged in. Do you hve your modem (phone line), router, and cable also run through the surge?


----------



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi lostintrans
I'm not sure but possible that burnt part may be a heatsink?
Most of those good to better quality surge protectors for computers have a warranty with replacement coverage If the protector failed.
Bummer to have something like that happen.


----------



## lostintrans (Sep 24, 2007)

*reply*

no there is no place on the surge protector for the phone line/modem - its a BELKIN surgemaster - does anyone think that i might have any comeback on that and is the computer fixable?? the entire lot is only 16 months old!!!
i always thought that the first thing to go in case of lightning was the power supply?? is this not so??


----------



## SimonS (Oct 4, 2007)

I know this isn't a great answer but try taking it into your local computer shop. They are normally pretty helpful and will give you free advice


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

The motherboard is toast. I wouldn't trust the power supply either. Both should be replaced. The motherboard cannot be repaired.

Surges don't have to damage things in an obvious way. And most surge protectors will just lessen the blow, they won't protect you 100% (a good UPS with power conditioning, OTOH, can).

If you take it to a computer shop, make sure it's NOT Best Buy/Circuit City. Take it to a *real* computer shop.

Good luck getting a power strip company to actually pay up on a claim.


----------

